# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Αλλαγή κωδικού στο ασύρματο μόντεμ

## karaap

Για να αλλάξω τον κωδικό απο το μόντεμ ανοίγω το site του μόντεμ και αλλάζω τα γράμματα και αριθμούς στο *encryption key* και μετά *apply*

Σωστά ;

Ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------


## kostas_thess

> Για να αλλάξω τον κωδικό απο το μόντεμ ανοίγω το site του μόντεμ και αλλάζω τα γράμματα και αριθμούς στο *encryption key* και μετά *apply*
> 
> Σωστά ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ναι  :Smile:

----------

